# PDC Thurs July 26 - anyone else?



## Mech_Man (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll be driving in from Charlotte, then heading back via the "twisty bitty roads"


----------



## Daytona550 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Mech Man, I'll be up there in early July but wanted to ask, what twisties can you recommend between Spartanburg and Charlotte?


----------



## Mech_Man (Jun 2, 2008)

There aren't any really good mountainous roads between the PDC and Charlotte. I'll be keeping to the side roads. A 90 minute drive over there, and 4 hours back!<g>.

It turns out the mapping software I have installed on my laptop, (MS Streets & Trips), has an option where you can tell it to pick a route that avoid highways. It then plots a course along the secondary roads, through the little towns etc. I'll probably set it buckled up on the passengers seat and have it act as a super-GPS.

I really don't want to take an unfamiliar car along challenging roads while it's still in break-in. 
That will happen a few weeks later when I will be heading out again to drive around the Great Smokey Mountains for a 3-day weekend driving trip. Specifically to include the Tale of the Dragon. "318 curves in 11 miles". http://www.tailofthedragon.com and the driving in the surrounding areas will be almost as good!

I even did some planning to see about driving the entire length of the Blue Ridge Parkway. http://www.blueridgeparkway.org It's a 2-lane limited-access road of over 400 miles of scenic driving from Great Smokey Mountains, NC up thru VA. 4 days, 3 nights. Maybe in the fall.


----------



## louv (Aug 19, 2003)

Mech_Man said:


> I'll be driving in from Charlotte, then heading back via the "twisty bitty roads"


Did you mean Thursday *June* 26th?
Or Thursday July *24th*?


----------



## Mech_Man (Jun 2, 2008)

louv said:


> Did you mean Thursday *June* 26th?
> Or Thursday July *24th*?


Doohhh!

Thu June 26


----------



## louv (Aug 19, 2003)

Ahhh.. June 26th. A week from today.
Yeah, I'll be there taking delivery of my new Z4 M Coupe.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Just ask Jonathan at the PC,he'll put you on the right roads.


----------

